# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Landkauf

## marrai

Hallo habt ihr auch in der letzten Zeit gehört das jetzt auch Falang Land richtig kaufen können?

----------


## marrai

Den jetzt kann man sich auch mit Krediten bedienen,man lese hier http://desperatehousebuyers.com/2012...e-in-thailand/

----------


## pit

In dem Beitrag geht es vordringlich um Eigentumswohnungen. Die konnte man als Farang immer schon kaufen. Das Problem war halt immer der Nachweis, woher das Geld für die Zahlung stammt. 

Nun können Banken einem Farang wohl auch einen Kredit dafür geben.

Bislang ist es meines Wissens nach so, dass Land von Farangs nur dann gekauft werden kann, wenn sie eine BOI - Firma betreiben. Damit bekommt man das Recht, Land bis zu einem (1) Rai zu erwerben!

 ::

----------


## marrai

Ich kann jetzt nicht viel dazu sagen,ich hatte gemeint zu hören das dieses Landgesetz überarbeitet wird. Mal sehen.

----------


## marrai

Ich glaube ich habe das gemeint http://www.love-thailand.de/Thailand..._thailand.html

----------


## pit

Auch daraus geht für mich nicht hervor, dass der Erwerb von Land für einen Farang möglich ist!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich erinnre mich, das dieses Gerücht alle Jahre wieder verbreitet wird. Warum, weis ich nicht. Denke mal es geht darum die letzten zahlungsunwilligen Farangs aus ihren Löchern zu holen, aber das ist nur meine Vermutung.

----------

